# Brio - new sephardic ensemble to play Charleston SC



## Lute Lover

BRIO will be performing at the College of Charleston, Monday Nov.5 at 8:00pm. The concert will be in the Recital Hall of the Simons Center for the Arts. Admission is $5.
BRIO is an ensemble devoted to the performance of Sephardic music. The group performs with period instruments and features the singing of the dazzling Brazilian countertenor, José Lemos. The colorful instruments include rebec, viola da gamba and vielle played by Mary Anne Ballard, and recorders, krummhorn, gemshorn, and Renaissance and baroque guitars played by Steve Rosenberg. Danny Mallon, percussionist, rounds out the quartet with a selection of hand drums, tamborines, wood block, castenets, and other exotic items. The music they perform features a panorama of melodies and dance pieces from early Spain. 
BRIO's array of instruments includes rebec and viols played by Mary Anne Ballard and recorders, krummhorn, gemshorn, and Renaissance and Baroque guitars played by Steve Rosenberg. Danny Mallon, rounds out the quartet with a smorgasbord of Mediterranean This hand drums, tambourines, wood block, castanets, and other exotic idiophones. BRIO is joined for this program by Larry Lipkis who plays gemshorn, recorder and viols.

Brio's debut CD, ROMANCE, is available NOW at www.dorian.com

enjoy!


----------

